# Milk of Magnesia bottle...help on age



## kat9375

Hope the mods dont mind me starting a new thread.  The other Phillips MOM threads didnt have posts for over a year. []

 I was just wondering how to figure out the year on my Phillips Milk of Magnesia bottle.  I looked through all the threads on MOM and couldnt figure out for sure.  I know it's common and it's not worth anything--I dont care, I'm just a bottle freak. []

 The bottle is a screw-top of the lighter cobalt blue, not the really dark blue, and it's got the trademark shield (or whatever it's called) on it.  It reads "Milk Of Magnesia, Reg. U.S. Pat. Off., The Chas. H. Phillips Chemical Company, Glenbrook, Conn."  

 I think the lighter blue bottles are older than the darker, right?  Also, the shield was trademarked/patented/whatever in 1906, so this one must be newer than 1906...?  My best guess is 1920-1940.  What's throwing me off is the fact that there's no year embossed on the front...a lot of the ones I've read about on here have the year on them.   The bottom is embossed U.S.A and "10" on one side, "M" on the other.  

 I can post a picture if it will help, but I'm sure y'all have seen tons of these. [8D]

 Thanks for your help! []


----------



## madman

post the pix, ill say 30s 40s on the date  the older ones are darker blue,  got any more bottles youd like to post wed love to see em   --mike


----------



## kat9375

You got it! 

 Hope these arent too dark.  My camera's acting a little wonky.  I can only upload one pic per post, so I'll upload the bottle bottom in the next post (I assume it's okay to double post here?)  The bottom's pretty nondescript anyway. []

 Havent had a chance to clean this one up yet.


----------



## kat9375

Bottom:


----------



## madman

you kat, 30s 40s it a common bottle as you said, but...  are you digging a dump? or did ya find it lying around??   mike


----------



## kat9375

Well, I'm ashamed to say I got lazy and bought this one. []  I paid pretty much what it's worth, lol.  I bought 5 bottles yesterday and just started working on investigating these because they were handy...I've got some on my kitchen counter I need to work on as well, some bought, some dug.  I collect cobalt blue glass of all sorts so I'm not really concerned about how much it's worth, but I love old stuff as well, so that's all I'm concerned about. []

 Thanks for the info...will log it into my list!


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Kat9375,
 Don't get too down on it. It is fairly common but there is always a market for cobalt or saphire bottles. They look great with the sun shining through them - so somebody will always collect them.


----------



## kat9375

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Kat9375,
> Don't get too down on it. It is fairly common but there is always a market for cobalt or saphire bottles. They look great with the sun shining through them - so somebody will always collect them.


 Thanks! If I ever have kids, I dont know what they'll do with them all when I die. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man

THE OLDER ONES HAVE A CORK TOP .NOTICE YOUR'S HAS A SCREW TOP. THE FIRST ONES HAVE THE SEEM THAT GOES UP THE SIDE OF THE BOTTLE THAT STOPS ON THE SHOULDER. SOME ONE CAN CORRECT ME,BUT I THINK THE FIRST ONES ALSO HAVE THE ONLY PATENT DATE AS "PATENTED 1906" ON THEM AT THE BOTTOM.  JAMIE


----------



## madman

hey kat, i know what your saying collect what you like, most of my collection is common stuff ,  enjoy your collection   mike


----------



## kat9375

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> THE OLDER ONES HAVE A CORK TOP .NOTICE YOUR'S HAS A SCREW TOP. THE FIRST ONES HAVE THE SEEM THAT GOES UP THE SIDE OF THE BOTTLE THAT STOPS ON THE SHOULDER. SOME ONE CAN CORRECT ME,BUT I THINK THE FIRST ONES ALSO HAVE THE ONLY PATENT DATE AS "PATENTED 1906" ON THEM AT THE BOTTOM.  JAMIE


 You're right...I noticed that as well, and thought the screw tops were a more recent development.  So it's probably from closer to the 1940s?





> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> hey kat, i know what your saying collect what you like, most of my collection is common stuff ,  enjoy your collection   mike


 Thanks!  I have one I just realized today has a chip in it [] but oh well, it's not like I'm planning on selling them. []


----------

